# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Best News Anchors in the Oklahoma City media

## SoonerBoy18

Oklahoma City has some great news anchors, some unfortunity are no longer here with us but if I had to choose the best Anchors. 

My top 5

#1. Robin Marsh (KWTV)
#2. Kelley Ogle (KWTV)
#3. Jessica Schamback (KOCO)
#4. Christina Eckert (KWTV)
#5. Amanda Taylor (KWTV)

Bottom 5

1. Paul Folger (KOCO)
2. Bobbie Miller (KWTV)
3. Meg Alaxander (KFOR)
4. Anita Blanton (KOCO)
5. Wendell Edwards (KOCO)

----------


## Roadhawg

I don't watch enough local news to form an opinion but has anybody else noticed Paul Folgers head looks too big for his body?

----------


## adaniel

What's your issue with the bottom 5? All see fine to me, given the current state of OKC media.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> What's your issue with the bottom 5? All see fine to me, given the current state of OKC media.


I dont have an issue with them, I just think their personality does'nt make them stand out enough from your average local news anchor. My top 5 in my opinion have something that others dont.

----------


## venture

Yikes on that top 5.

#1. Robin Marsh (KWTV) - She's alright and has been around for ever. I'm alright with this.
#2. Kelley Ogle (KWTV) - He's a tool and won't be gone soon enough.
#3. Jessica Schamback (KOCO) - She isn't bad.
#4. Christina Eckert (KWTV) - Really? REALLY? She is more ditzy than the Miss America sidekick of hers. She is just there because she has breasts, a pretty face, and someone to make the managers happy about.
#5. Amanda Taylor (KWTV) - She isn't horrible, but is a fairly big drama queen. Never really care for her at all.

Give me Jenifer Reynolds over all those bimbos any day. Just...make her wash her hair first. This naturalist thing she has going on isn't good for HD TV.

----------


## kevinpate

Robin is quite good.  I like Amanda too, and consider her a step up from the anchor she replaced.

Jenifer Reynolds set a high bar that pretty much none of the others will hit in my opinion.

I pretty much never see the tv5 or the fox local news folks and canna comment on them

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> Yikes on that top 5.
> 
> #1. Robin Marsh (KWTV) - She's alright and has been around for ever. I'm alright with this.
> #2. Kelley Ogle (KWTV) - He's a tool and won't be gone soon enough.
> #3. Jessica Schamback (KOCO) - She isn't bad.
> #4. Christina Eckert (KWTV) - Really? REALLY? She is more ditzy than the Miss America sidekick of hers. She is just there because she has breasts, a pretty face, and someone to make the managers happy about.
> #5. Amanda Taylor (KWTV) - She isn't horrible, but is a fairly big drama queen. Never really care for her at all.
> 
> Give me Jenifer Reynolds over all those bimbos any day. Just...make her wash her hair first. This naturalist thing she has going on isn't good for HD TV.


I heard of her, I just never seen her. I think all of them are pretty passionate about what they do, (Which is why I have mostly News 9 anchors in the top 5 because their slogan is "Oklahoma's Own" and which they are proud to be apart of this community) :-)

----------


## SoonerBoy18

My top 10 includes 

#10. Linda Cavanaugh - I grew up watching her more than any other anchor in Okla. City and she never dissapoints 
#9. Stan Miller - Both him and Robin makes news 9 in the morning fun and energetic, even during our chilly months
#8. Kevin Ogle - He and his brothers are funny and always say what they feel 
#7. Lauren Nelson - she never makes a mistake
#6. Meg Alaxander - (I really didnt think she should have been in the bottom 5, Her and that lipstick. . lol :-)

----------


## Dustin

My top 5:

1. Jennifer Pierce.
2. Anita Blanton
3. Kevin Ogle
4. Amanda Taylor
5. Bobbie Miller

----------


## boscorama

One I'd like to mention is Tara Bloom, the solo on KFOR Saturday mornings. How nice to see a person give the news without sharing meaningful looks with a male co-anchor, and sharing sentences.

The KOCO morning crew is unwatchable, to me, but I like Rick Mitchell.

I'm more of a weatherperson watcher.  Emily Sutton, David Payne, Mike Morgan, yes! 

Channel 9 is off my radar.

----------


## adaniel

> My top 10 includes 
> 
> #10. Linda Cavanaugh - I grew up watching her more than any other anchor in Okla. City and she never dissapoints 
> *#9. Stan Miller - Both him and Robin makes news 9 in the morning fun and energetic, even during our chilly months*
> #8. Kevin Ogle - He and his brothers are funny and always say what they feel 
> #7. Lauren Nelson - she never makes a mistake
> #6. Meg Alaxander - (I really didnt think she should have been in the bottom 5, Her and that lipstick. . lol :-)


Ironically Stan Miller was voted worst newsanchor on the Lost Ogle. He seems like a very nice guy, but after watching him every now and again for kicks I can see why.

----------


## drumsncode

Reading everyone's list shows us all why no one anchor has a stronghold on the ratings.  Everyone's taste varies.

----------


## FFLady

Save Speno ~~

----------


## drumsncode

> Save Speno ~~


I think I read on that site that he'll be back Monday.

----------


## BBatesokc

Ali Meyer all the way. One of the very few anchors that still turns their own daily stories and does their own features.

Speaking of Speno. I really like the guy and FOX is lucky to have him.

----------


## Soonerus

I like Stan Miller...

----------


## FFLady

> I think I read on that site that he'll be back Monday.


It struck me as odd that Mark or Keisha (when filling in for him) never said, "I'm so n so, filling in for Andrew Speno....I wasn't too worried though - I'd check their website everyday just to make sure he wasn't deleted from station info page. You know stations are notorious for that - lol...

----------


## Roadhawg

I watched Channel 4 last night and the weather girl was pretty good.  I was going to look up who she was but didn't see anywhere on the KFOR web site where they said who their anchors were.

----------


## Dustin

> I watched Channel 4 last night and the weather girl was pretty good.  I was going to look up who she was but didn't see anywhere on the KFOR web site where they said who their anchors were.


Emily Sutton.  She's pretty good.  Easy on the eyes!

----------


## Roadhawg

> Emily Sutton.  She's pretty good.  Easy on the eyes!


Thanks and yes she is

----------


## FFLady

> Ali Meyer all the way. One of the very few anchors that still turns their own daily stories and does their own features.
> 
> Speaking of Speno. *I really like the guy and FOX is lucky to have him*.


Agreed Mr. Bates -

----------


## SoonerBoy18

People have said she smiles too much, I wonder how serious she can be if we had a tornado in heavily popualated area

----------


## MDot

> People have said she smiles too much, I wonder how serious she can be if we had a tornado in heavily popualated area


Probably so serious that people would complain that she didn't smile and joke around enough.

----------


## drumsncode

For mornings, Liz Dueweke.  For the rest of the day, there are so many good anchors you can hardly go wrong no matter who you watch.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

For Mornings Robin Marsh and Stan Miller, and Jed Castles. They will put you in the brightest mood, and give you self motivation, to get ready for the morning. Stan and his tell it like it is personality, and Robin making any story sound very importand, and Jed, who they love create conflict with. 

As well as the Afternoon, News 9 with Laren Nelson, or Christina Eckert, along with that up-lifing motivation song they use around 12:12, News 9 is the best in Oklahoma by far.

----------


## Roadhawg

> Probably so serious that people would complain that she didn't smile and joke around enough.


Guess some people like their weather person to be like

----------


## RadicalModerate

Since I rely on unbiased news sources such as OKC TALK for most of my news reportage intake, I rarely watch local TV news.  However, I recently watched KOCO News three days in a row.

This lead me to a question:
Is that place--or at least the broadcast news section--being run by interns and amateurs?

----------


## Maynard

> ---
> ---
> 
> This lead me to a question:
> Is that place--or at least the broadcast news section--being run by interns and amateurs?





"No gnus is good gnus."

----------


## MDot

> Guess some people like their weather person to be like


I'm content with Emily Sutton being happy, perky, and pretty all at the same time. No complaints from me.

----------

